

Ask HN: Which websites do you read daily? - dothis


======
ramtatatam
* [http://thecodinglove.com/](http://thecodinglove.com/)

* [http://www.linuxjournal.com/](http://www.linuxjournal.com/)

* [https://bbs.archlinux.org/](https://bbs.archlinux.org/)

* [http://devfreebooks.org/](http://devfreebooks.org/)

* [http://www.cs.colostate.edu/helpdocs/vi.html](http://www.cs.colostate.edu/helpdocs/vi.html) ( ;-) )

~~~
zatkin
Learn You Vi For Great Good!

------
siddboots
HN, r/compsci, Google News, a handful of blogs and feeds via Feedly.

I love HN, but I my interests have shifted away from tech industry and startup
culture news. I wonder if anyone has any suggestions for more focussed
theoretical comp sci sites?

~~~
buildops
What are some of your favorite blogs on feedly?

------
akshat_h
news.ycombinator, medium.com, stackoverflow for some bugs daily. Also not a
website in the traditional sense, but usually browse google news as well.

------
zatkin
HN, Lobste.rs, Google News, Reddit, Ello, Twitter

------
joehilton
spectrum.ieee.org, money.cnn.com, searchsecurity.techtarget.com,
techcrunch.com, and news.ycombinator.com

------
raooll
imgur, reddit, hackersnews, businessinsider.

------
Chrs_livecoding
Business insider

